# Fall Muskie Fishing



## Codeman

When is the ideal time to start fall muskie fishing here in ohio? I got a couple weeks of vacation left and I think I might take a break from Deer Season this year to go after some muskie instead.

Is it prime time at the end of september into october? Or is it prime time when the water temp gets back into the 50's and 60's? Just curious as to when it might be the best time to fish for them.

Any information would be helpful.

Thanks.


----------



## Lazy 8

If you're trolling, right before the leaves hit the water. They'll follow the line down and foul your lure. Even if your tip is in the water.


----------



## Codeman

Lazy 8 said:


> If you're trolling, right before the leaves hit the water. They'll follow the line down and foul your lure. Even if your tip is in the water.


What about casting? I have no interest in trolling as of right now.


----------



## Lazy 8

When the surface water temps show 80+ degrees, the Muskies go down where the oxygen is good for them. You need to research your prey. I cast in the spring when the water temps are lower and then troll thru the summer. Spring is the best time of the year to fish. Fall is second. Summer is third. 

Muskies might be hanging at 12 feet right now. Can you cast a lure that deep? I really don't like to fish for them now because the mortality rate is high. When you bring them up from that depth a lot don't survive. Do some more reading around here.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

You think bringing a muskie up from 12ft is gonna kill it? And you "research"?!?!?


----------



## Bassthumb

Are muskies made from fine china? It seems anything you do damages or kills them from reading muskie threads on this site. They better toughen up or maybe the gills will start head butting them to death and feasting. I swear there is always some musky hugger that think every Muskie caught in the summer is doomed. I do everything I can to make sure released fish live, but no matter what every fisherman is going to accidentally kill a fish. A bass will swallow a senko, a musky gets a gill cut by a treble....whatever. It will happen, if you fish eventually it will. Any fish I catch that's a good one gets weighed, measured and pictured. Don't care when I catch it. I do everything I can short of that or just not fishing, to help them survive. If they don't, that's the breaks. It does make me feel bad, but not enough to stop fishing.


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

They aren't top predators anymore.They are delicate flowers,meant to be seen but not touched.Outlaw muskie fishing except for 1 day in the spring(water temp dependent) and one day in fall(dependent again).Require the use of big tackle only so you don't feel them fight and can horse them in w/in 10 seconds so they don't "stress" and if a bass fisherman hooks one accidentally, it will be law to immediately cut your line or throw rod overboard.They will break or bite line and be free if a tangle from rod occurs.The fisherman in question will then be subject to fines for endangering said delicate flower and for littering their rod in the lake.These funds will go to help PETA solidify their position on the evils of fishing and provide funds for the research to "beef up" a muskies gene structure to hopefully allow 2 day seasons in the distant future.

OR you can just fish for them,or not,and use common sense in handling and revival prior to release and enjoy fishing.


----------



## Lazy 8

Here's one of many articles put out by our very own Elmer Heyob of the ODNR. It might be a few years old but the principle is the same.

http://www.techntackleblog.com/2012/08/warm-water-and-muskie-questions.html

I personally want to see Alum return to the fishery it was a few years ago when I caught my first Muskie and got hooked on them. To each his own.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

I read it and what I get is fish no deeper than 20ft and quick release them.I also read that morning temps over 80° and I haven't seen that yet on any lake I've been on.Highest has been 78 in the morning.Also,it says the "hot" summer caused a steady temp all the way to the thermocline.We've hardly had a "hot" summer.But you are right.To each their own.Don't catch em.Someone else will.And release them and someone will catch them again.


----------



## nick220722

Check out this link for keeping leaves from fouling your line. I'm going to try the straw thing when I get out. I hear people tying trebles on above their hook and cutting the barbs off too as a way to catch weeds and leaves before they foul the lure. 

http://www.in-fisherman.com/pike-muskie/muskie/tricked-out-muskie-trolling-options/


----------



## Lazy 8

Cajun, that's my motto, live to fight another day. I've yet to keep one. Maybe someday if she dies. The first one I ever caught didn't want to revive. My buddy/mentor had me use the bogas on her bottom lip and he put the boat in gear and we trolled her beside the boat to get her going. I was just about to ask how long we were going to do this when she kicked a tad and I let her go and we watched her swim down in the water. This was late spring. We trolled her for 5 minutes before she kicked.

Nick, those are some slick ideas. You can teach and ol dog new tricks. Nothings more aggravating than checking your lure every 10- 15 minutes and I LOVE fall fishing.


----------



## C J Hughes

Lazy 8 said:


> Cajun, that's my motto, live to fight another day. I've yet to keep one. Maybe someday if she dies. The first one I ever caught didn't want to revive. My buddy/mentor had me use the bogas on her bottom lip and he put the boat in gear and we trolled her beside the boat to get her going. I was just about to ask how long we were going to do this when she kicked a tad and I let her go and we watched her swim down in the water. This was late spring. We trolled her for 5 minutes before she kicked.
> 
> Nick, those are some slick ideas. You can teach and ol dog new tricks. Nothings more aggravating than checking your lure every 10- 15 minutes and I LOVE fall fishing.


Ok I know everyone will gasp at the thought BUT has anyone ever eaten a muskie ? Are they like pike with the y bones ?


----------



## nick220722

C J Hughes said:


> Ok I know everyone will gasp at the thought BUT has anyone ever eaten a muskie ? Are they like pike with the y bones ?


Based on the new release from the Wisconsin ODNR it seems like it would be a waste to keep most muskie. 

They recommend 1 serving per month for women over 50 and men. One serving is 1/4 to 1/2 lb so you'd really be wasting most of the fish probably. In my opinion, better to get some crappie or blue gill or something and throw the big fish back. 

http://dnr.wi.gov/topic/fishing/documents/consumption/ChooseWisely2015Web.pdf 

Page 4


----------



## tomb

nick220722 said:


> Check out this link for keeping leaves from fouling your line. I'm going to try the straw thing when I get out. I hear people tying trebles on above their hook and cutting the barbs off too as a way to catch weeds and leaves before they foul the lure.
> 
> http://www.in-fisherman.com/pike-muskie/muskie/tricked-out-muskie-trolling-options/


The treble works great. Only use it in snag free areas/presentations. The treble stops a lure retriever from getting down too.


----------



## C J Hughes

nick220722 said:


> Based on the new release from the Wisconsin ODNR it seems like it would be a waste to keep most muskie.
> 
> They recommend 1 serving per month for women over 50 and men. One serving is 1/4 to 1/2 lb so you'd really be wasting most of the fish probably. In my opinion, better to get some crappie or blue gill or something and throw the big fish back.
> 
> http://dnr.wi.gov/topic/fishing/documents/consumption/ChooseWisely2015Web.pdf
> 
> Page 4


Yea I would not keep one just eat but if it was going to die gut hook or such I would not want to just feed it to the birds


----------



## Roscoe

*Tony Grant*

 View Profile 
 View Forum Posts 
 Private Message 
 Visit Homepage 








Pro Staff

Join Date
May 2008
Posts
95
*







Leave the fish alone PLEASE *
Guys you are killing the fish we all love so much,The fish swim off great they just die later, ITS TOO HOT TO FISH. I learned my lesson many years ago, most that die just hold to the bottom and become turtle bait. I fooled myself for many years saying our fish swam right away only to find same size fish same area dead the following day or two.
If I didn't believe it was harmful on the fish I would be at home instead of living out of my truck for the summer. Shame on you guys who claim to love these fish and still fish for them when its way too hot. I've turned down nearly 40 guide days for our guys this summer for that reason. I've heard of three dead ones found already. Cave Run Muskie Guide Service turns down all trips till late September for the good of our beloved fish. Cave Run will never compete in size with other lakes if we harm the big ones when they are the most venerable...Up north when it gets too hot guys either quit fishing or move to cooler waters, even radio stations run free announcements to warn of the harm on the muskies...This is why fishing is so much better up north, they take care of there muskies..
Hate to see this year after year, last year at least 7 over 48 inches died in August and September already heard of 3 there has been many studies done most agree 50% when caught in water over 78 degrees... FISH RESPONSIBLY you are just hurting your chance of a 50 incher. 
Just needed to vent...this makes me sick....
Tony Grant's Guide Service
Web Site: http://www.kymuskie.com
Web Site: http://muskiesupnorth.com








  Reply With Quote




Read This!



Roscoe


----------



## triton175

nick220722 said:


> Check out this link for keeping leaves from fouling your line. I'm going to try the straw thing when I get out. I hear people tying trebles on above their hook and cutting the barbs off too as a way to catch weeds and leaves before they foul the lure.
> 
> http://www.in-fisherman.com/pike-muskie/muskie/tricked-out-muskie-trolling-options/


Good info on there. Thanks for posting


----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks everybody. I thought for awhile I was going to be left to hang out there on my own to dry or die.

I'd like to see Alum rebound and become the fishery we all know she's capable of. Where else can you drive 1/2 hour from your house an catch a fish as big as your leg?


----------



## gamblerman

I have to go with Lazy 8 and Tony on this one: summer is the time to take the kids out bluegill fishing and wakeboarding; leave the muskies alone. It takes quite a few years for a muskie to go from a stocked fingerling to something worth catching, and they face enough challenges without some hotshot trying to boat them in hot water. gm


----------

